# Steam lädt runter: Nichts



## TestudoImprobis (26. September 2014)

*Steam lädt runter: Nichts*

Hallo,

folgendes Problem mit Steam: es zeigt an, dass es etwas herunterladen würde mit der vollen Geschwindigkeit, die zur Verfügung steht. Allerdings lädt es nichts runter. Ich weiß es klingt komisch und ist auch schwierig zu erklären.
Also im Systemtray wird angezeigt, dass Steam herunterlädt und auch die Netzwerkauslastung zeigt an, dass mit voller Geschwindigkeit herunter geladen wird. 
Allerdings wird weder im Systemtray noch in Steam selber angezeigt, was herunter geladen wird.

Wie kann ich dieses Problem lösen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Gamer1970 (26. September 2014)

*AW: Steam lädt runter: Nichts*

Klingt nach einem Problem mit der Anzeige im Steam-Client.
Also so wie du es beschreibst, lädt er tatsächlich runter, aber zeigt in Steam nichts an?!? In dem Fall würd ich mich mal in den Steam-Foren schlau machen, oder evtl. den Client neu installieren. Ich hab da manchmal auch komische Probleme... muß IMMER Steam als Admin starten und beim ersten Start bekomme ich die Meldung "Couldn't connect to Steam Network" - beim 2. Doppelklicken startet es dann normal und läuft auch.

Aber wie gesagt, probier's mit Neuinstallation/Recherche in den Steam-Foren. Vielleicht hat da ja jemand dasselbe Problem und eine Lösung dafür.


----------



## TestudoImprobis (26. September 2014)

*AW: Steam lädt runter: Nichts*

Ja, er lädt auch irgendwie runter. Also Internet ist komplett belastet und ich sehe ja, wie die Download Menge wächst. unter Downloads ist jedoch nichts.
Das mit dem nicht verbinden habe ich auch manchmal. Bei mir liegt das aber daran, dass bei einem Neustart sich das WLAN nichts sofort verbindet.


----------



## Shona (26. September 2014)

*AW: Steam lädt runter: Nichts*



TestudoImprobis schrieb:


> unter Downloads ist jedoch nichts


Was für "Downloads"? Wo schaust du da?


----------



## TestudoImprobis (26. September 2014)

*AW: Steam lädt runter: Nichts*



Shona schrieb:


> Was für "Downloads"? Wo schaust du da?


 
Unter Downloads...?


----------



## kero81 (26. September 2014)

*AW: Steam lädt runter: Nichts*

Gehts es um ein bestimmtes Spiel oder um alle?! Geht es vll. um The Vanishing of Ethan Carter?! Das Problem haben da scheinbar mehrere.


----------



## Shona (26. September 2014)

*AW: Steam lädt runter: Nichts*



TestudoImprobis schrieb:


> Unter Downloads...?


 witzbold...
Zitat:" wie die Download Menge wächst. unter Downloads ist jedoch nichts."

Wenn du siehst das im Download Manager die größe der Spiele wächst dann frag ich mich unter welchen "Downloads" oder in welchem Ordner du das ganze suchst


----------

